# D2G vs. D3



## itsRelay (May 12, 2012)

Has anyone played around with the Droid 3 before?

Asurion is giving me a Droid 3 as apparently they may have finally run out of Droid 2 Global stock.. But is this phone worth the switch over? I mean, I simply /love/ my D2G and am going to be a little more than emotional to part with it because I'm just in love with the design. I find the D4 to be a little clunky over my D2G, even with its thickness..

Does anyone have any pros or cons off the top of their head? Or anyone feel like trying to sell me along? x3

I'm being a little on the fence, here, I suppose. I've read a little here and there.. Might be able to play around with it tomorrow, at least...


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no idea how the ROM situation on the Droid 3 is, but I would probably knee-jerk get it, because after using devices with a dual-core processor I realized how much better Android performs.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Pros:
Dual core
Hashcode works on it
dedicated number row on physical keyboard

Cons
less dev support in general
already abandoned by Moto and its less than a year old (no ICS... not much of a con since D2G isnt either but still...)

Think thats about it either way tbh.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Asurion is handing out D3 now, it's good to know if/when the day comes, I'll at least get an upgrade of sorts out of it. My only fear is if the D3 runs out, then the next step is a 4G phone that screws my unlimited plan. But I guess in tim/e it is inevitable for us all.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsRelay (May 12, 2012)

If all they can get you at that point is a 4G phone, Asurion and Verizon might be able to work something out. It's not your fault; at least, if you do it sooner versus later.


----------

